
Show HN: Helping Hands – free delivery for the vulnerable during Covid-19 - patil215
https://www.helpinghands.community/
======
patil215
Hi HN,

Wanted to share a site that myself and a group of volunteers - mostly former
employees of Google, Uber, and Facebook - have been building. Helping Hands
connects those most vulnerable to COVID-19 (such as the elderly and
immunocompromised) with volunteers that can run errands for them - like
delivering groceries and picking up prescriptions.

We're a 100% volunteer effort. We have a few hundred users signed up and a
several dozen deliveries made, and we're trying to further spread the word to
those who need help and those who can volunteer.

We're also looking for help on the product & eng side - if you'd be interested
in contributing to this, feel free to email me at neil@helpinghands.community.

